# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  COPIARO

## CharmedOne

gia sas pedes ksanagrafo! arxika ena xrono eime me tin diagnosi agxwdis diataraxis (krisis panikou idψ ktlpa) alla pao mikros eixa tin tasi na copiaro prosopikotites allon...diladi na to pezo kapios alos mexri kai tora...antigrafo tropo zois allon sumperifora ktlpa auto eine krisis tautotitas? h eime oriakos????? na simiosos pos d kovome kai tetia! oute kan edo fovame ton thanato kai tis trela (psuxosis) ktlpaaa

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μήπως είσαι απλά πολύ ανασφαλής;

----------


## CharmedOne

para ma apra poli....eixa thema me tn sexaliki m tautotita fovos perithoriopoihsis k tetia..psitevo autin itane h etia pou varag akrisis panikou kai fovies min trelatho pou kathimerina kai anelipos epi enan xrono tis exo ;p simerak lino ena xrono mono h tourta lipi na paragilo ;p

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δεν αξίζει ρε συ να υποφέρεις τόσο πολύ γι' αυτό. Μην χαλιέσαι άδικα. Τόσοι και τόσοι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν με διαφορετική ερωτική-σεξουαλική ταυτότητα. Λες να παθαίνουν όλοι κρίσεις πανικού; Ίσως να φταίνε και άλλα πράγματα που δεν έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα. Ψάξτο, γιατί εκτός των άλλων το άγχος και ο πανικός πλήττουν και την καρδιά.

----------


## CharmedOne

ipofero re si kamari mou ena xrono tora kathimerina eime xalia authormito anxos k panikos....ta paroxia tipota dn mou kanoune! m karfonete i idea oti exo sxizo h pernao psuxosis lol varethika na psaxno kathimerinos sta internet fgia psixikes asthenies zo ena dramaa : (

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δεν σου το τραβάω τόσο και ποτέ δεν θα έκανα διάγνωση από εδώ μέσα, ακόμα και ψυχολόγος να ήμουν. Γιατί τόσο άγχος όμως για την σεξουαλική σου ταυτότητα; Μήπως έχεις δεχθεί έντονο ρατσισμό στο παρελθόν; δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς.

----------

